
Show HN: My portfolio website to get a remote job – Need reviews and suggestions - milanmot
I am looking for a remote product or customer support related job and so I created my own portfolio website.<p>Do I need to add more content to it? Does it lack anything substantial?<p>I am available for hire at a $2500 per month salary.<p>Do you have any suggestions for me?<p>Link:<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.milanmotavar.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.milanmotavar.com</a>
======
through
Its a good start, but I would recommend abstaining from declaring a preferred
salary level unless you are looking for fulltime work as an employee of
another business. Clickable links in the portfolio section would also be
reassuring, as their absence could lead to some unfair suspicion by some. I
don’t see any need for you to encapsulate your identity with your nationality
unless you specialise in i18n, but that’s just a personal opinion. Apart from
that, well done. I wish you well!

~~~
milanmot
Thank you.

------
kp1
Why should I choose you vs the other guy/lady?

> 15000 Hours Of Experience I really don't see your point here. What does this
> have to do with anything? Was this time spent pushing your skills and
> learning new stuff, or a focus on the basics? The 10k rule is debatable.

> No Rights Reserved. Theme purchased from ThemeForest. WP? really? You do web
> dev, but purchased a theme? Why not create your own? Seems odd imho.

~~~
marenkay
I wonder as well, even with a single month of experience in web development
you could make a theme for a site that is your own. o_O

